

Software tricks people into thinking it is human - lfsoftdev
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn20865-software-tricks-people-into-thinking-it-is-human.html

======
ColinWright
The last two sentences of the exchange quoted:

    
    
        New Scientist: No, but you have – do you think you passed?
    
        Cleverbot: I am, but I'm too lazy to do anything with it.
    

The "I am" is ungrammatical, and exactly the sort of error you expect with a
hyper-souped-up-eliza-with-tweaks.

